# Fishing- Anybody Catching Anything Yet



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Due to an insane work schedule, only been out twice. Caught a couple of little tiny stripe and one mean toothy looking thing they call a needle fish. Never seen or caught one of them 'til last week. 
Guess they have started coming up into the Cumberland River.

What about ya'll. Anything biting?

alan


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Not yet, but very soon. It's almost all I can think about. Trout, Northern Pike, Bass, Panfish and Carp.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm going out in a few hours to a blue ribbon trout stream across the valley.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't gotten the change to go fishing here ither due to work an other things but thinking going trout fishing soon. My FIL an his buddies being fishing a few times but is only catching some small mouth bass or blue gills they are after them big rock bass but haven't hit them yet nor any carp.. They are going back fishing sometime this week I think.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Saturday morning took the whole family out to breakfast (had Xmas gift certificate to use) and afterwards we went to a dam nearby to see what was going on. Our lakes are still up and they had one flood gate still open. But there were snaggers lined up and down the banks. We seen several people hauling spoonbills up the bank. So it looked like the spoonbills and the snaggers are doing pretty good.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Whats a spoonbill?


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Here in our state if we catch a spoonbill we have to turn it back loose or get a nice fine.

Spoonbill (aka) Paddlefish
Here is a photo of 2 of them
http://www.ratemyfish.com/?action=ssp&pid=3254
The next link tells all about the spoonbill (aka) Paddlefish 
http://www.trumaninfoguide.com/GeneralDoc/paddleFish.cfm


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Been catching a few catfish as time and weather permit but I'm still waiting for the weather to warm up enough to bring out some bugs so that dry flies will become productive on bluegills and bass. Shouldn't be too much longer, I hope.


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

The hubs and some of my family caught a few rainbow trout last weekend. We're headed back out on Sunday. Kids cant wait to go. My three year old daughter keeps talking about "how to cast a cast"... This will be our first time on the "new" (old) boat.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been fishing the sod banks once a week in Great Bay, NJ and no stripers (rockfish to you Southerners) yet. Some of the boats are starting to pick them up at various places. NJ trout season opens tomorrow, but I do not fish weekends. That is for the tourists and weekday workers who have only that time to fish.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

around the old stink house [ cannery ] is a pretty good place for those stripers
and in the bay by the old fish hut mouth of the mulika river is great for weak fish on the out going tide


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

brought homee about 23 pounds of crappie and a couple white bass yesterday. Can't wait for a little warm up in the weather.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

One of my clients has a pond which he lets me fish. Was doing some work there yesterday and took a break for about 20 minutes. Caught two 3lb bass and a 1lb Crappie. I love working there.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> Whats a spoonbill?


This here is a Spoonbill











Me I haven't went out.Went to the Lake and water was up and nobody was catching fish so we came back home.

big rockpile


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Been out a few times since ice-out.
Here is a pic of some trout myself and a few buddies caught out of Kenosha Harbor WI.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Lakes are still frozen here~ I HATE TROUT nasty tasting fish shewwwwwwwww Now Bass Crappie and catfish for me but looks like it will be awhile afore I get to eat some of those.


----------

